# GoldStock 2015 in PA



## Rob's GRs

I found they have a FB group and are planning the event for 2015, but I guess nothing is quite set up on web pages yet.....


----------



## Juli

So excited to hear about this Rob - road trip!! (Their website says 2017 on it, so I was afraid they only held the Goldstock event every 3 years) Do you know the address of the FB group?


----------



## Rob's GRs

https://m.facebook.com/groups/27709052820

if the above link does not work as I may have copied it wrong you can search for GoldStock on Facebook anime take it to that group. then put in an invite as its a closed group and I'm sure someone will accept you. it appears they are planning an event this coming Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Reuben

*Goldstock Camp 2015?*

Anyone have info on this? I have been checking the site for info but it hasn't been updated since 2014. Its usually held over Labor Day Weekend so with September fast approaching I wasn't sure whats going on. We unfortunately couldn't make the trip last year but we were looking forward to it this year. Any info is appreciated. 
Thanks,
Reuben and Joe.


----------



## Juli

I had the same question recently. Rob's GR's posted the FB link for the group https://m.facebook.com/groups/27709052820. It's closed but if you ask to be invited, I'm certain you will be quickly added. On the FB page, I learned that the website is expected to be updated with 2015 info within a week. Can't wait, I'll be a first time Goldstock participant, I'm coming up from Bucks County area.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks Juli. We just sent the FB request. We will also be first time participants coming from York. Looks like a great time. 

Thanks again


----------



## MercyMom

I went to GoldStock last year and it was awesome. Even my husband enjoys the folks up there. People come with special needs kids too to enjoy the dogs. My son is autistic and it is great for him. I am a member of the GoldStock group on FaceBook. They are actually filming a documentary on the event. Steve O'Byrne is an awesome photographer! Gail is a sweetheart and her dog Tori is such a love! :smooch: She won the sweetest dog female last year. Check out Dog Camp | a dogumentary about Rescue Dogs & their People. I plan on going this year too and signing up as soon as they give the signal. Although I am pinching pennies, I am going up anyhow since the people up there are like family to us.


----------



## MercyMom

Juli said:


> I had the same question recently. Rob's GR's posted the FB link for the group https://m.facebook.com/groups/27709052820. It's closed but if you ask to be invited, I'm certain you will be quickly added. On the FB page, I learned that the website is expected to be updated with 2015 info within a week. Can't wait, I'll be a first time Goldstock participant, I'm coming up from Bucks County area.


It would be great to see you!:wavey:


----------



## 4rdogs

The website is being updated.. Once it is up & running Gail will announce it on the Goldstock FB page and it will be announced on here
you can go here to see the trailer on the documentary being done on Goldstock
Dog Camp | a dogumentary about Rescue Dogs & their People


----------



## Reuben

Thanks everyone. We got accepted to the FB group so were keeping our eyes peeled for more info.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Thought I would share this video of what this event is.

https://vimeo.com/132174296


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Rob is this only for rescue goldens or can any golden owner come?


----------



## Rob's GRs

I believe any golden retriever owner can attend but I think the event itself benefits Rescue.


----------



## Rob's GRs

There were 2 separate threads on this same event that I have now merged into one thread.


----------



## 4rdogs

It is open to all GR owners.. 
To raise money for GR rescue


----------



## Juli

Here's Part 1 of the Dogumentary that's being filmed at Goldstock 2015 in upstate PA. If at all possible, you gotta come!

https://vimeo.com/132845922


----------



## MercyMom

Cool flying camera contraption.


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping this up!!


----------



## Goldstock

*Goldstock2015*

Hi Everyone,

I was just getting ready to post the information to this group. Yes, we still have Goldstock every year, and this year is going to be even more exciting. We have a crew of filmmakers coming up to Goldstock to make a Dogumentary about Goldstock and rescue! Hoping to encourage newbies and more rescue groups to attend...it will be an amazing opportunity to raise awareness about rescue, raise money, and just have a great time. If you are not already on my email list (and if you did not receive an email from me today, you're not), email me at [email protected] to be added. The Facebook page for the "dogumentary", with clips and photos, is at:

https://www.facebook.com/dogcampmovie?_rdr=p

Gail


----------



## Rob's GRs

Goldstock said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I was just getting ready to post the information to this group. Yes, we still have Goldstock every year, and this year is going to be even more exciting. We have a crew of filmmakers coming up to Goldstock to make a Dogumentary about Goldstock and rescue! Hoping to encourage newbies and more rescue groups to attend...it will be an amazing opportunity to raise awareness about rescue, raise money, and just have a great time. If you are not already on my email list (and if you did not receive an email from me today, you're not), email me at [email protected] to be added. The Facebook page for the "dogumentary", with clips and photos, is at:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/dogcampmovie?_rdr=p
> 
> Gail


 I am hoping to make it there this year, for the first time ever.


----------



## MercyMom

It would be great to see you.


----------



## SheetsSM

Where is it actually held?


----------



## solinvictus

Lakewood, PA. Camp weequahic I may not have exact spelling. Having difficulty learning new phone


----------



## solinvictus

Weequahic darn spell check


----------



## SheetsSM

Registration is now open: Registration for Goldstock 2015 is now OPEN!!!! — Goldstock Camp


----------



## Goldstock

*Goldstock2015 in PA*

Glad to see so many new people planning to come to Goldstock...it's truly going to be an even more amazing then usual year! Just to clarify...it's open to people with dogs other than goldens...as long as they are "golden-hearted". Some of our regular attendees include a yorkie, a Brittany, a herd of Aussies, a couple of "mini cows" (you'll have to come to understand that one), and we've even had a chihuahua. All dogs are expected to have great temperaments...golden or otherwise. We've even got attendees who come without dogs...there are usually several "loaners" available, and even some goldens that are up for adoption. For more information and to register, our website is up and running at Goldstock Camp


----------



## Yunish

We are going for the first time this year. Anything we should know about or bring? Thanks! Our girl is always hesitated to go into the water. Hope she can see how fun water can be after the camp. =)


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

If you are on Facebook, there is a Goldstock group. There you will find information, too. 

We went in 2011 and Flirty really enjoyed it. She wasn't a water dog but she did go in and swim a bit. I think once your dog sees the other dogs in the lake, yours will want to join in the fun.

It was also great to meet so many new people and meet people that I only knew from online groups such as the Forum and Facebook, true golden friends.

If you are a golden lover, you have to experience it at least once in your dog's life!


----------



## 4rdogs

Here is a list to go by:
Packing List for Goldstock — Goldstock Camp


----------



## Yunish

Thanks for the info!


----------



## katharry1958

Go the website, September 4 th is Goldstock 2015.


----------



## Goldstock

Website is www.goldstockcamp.com


----------



## Judi

I used to go every year.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I see all the events are now out on the web page event calendar. I am hoping that if I can go I am going to try and make it for Sunday for sure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Rob's GRs said:


> I see all the events are now out on the web page event calendar. I am hoping that if I can go I am going to try and make it for Sunday for sure.


It looks like a really great event. If you go, please post a lot of pictures.


----------



## MercyMom

Rob's GRs said:


> I see all the events are now out on the web page event calendar. I am hoping that if I can go I am going to try and make it for Sunday for sure.


I really hope to see you there. It would be great to meet you there!


----------



## Rob's GRs

I hope there is a great turnout for the whole event, and great weather all weekend. As of now it still looks like I can do a day there, and I am looking at all day Sunday. I will not be taking Hogan as he is not the best socialized Golden, especially with dogs play or jump on him.


----------



## k9castle

*Goldstock Info*

You'll find all the info here: Goldstock Camp


----------



## Rob's GRs

I see on this Facebook page (link below) if you are going you can say so on there by clicking on "Going" and invite others from your Facebook friends if you wish or share it on your timeline that you are going. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1593789690846031/


----------



## k9castle

*Attending Goldstock ?*

Anyone going to Goldstock does need to pre-register.


----------



## Rob's GRs

So far the weather is looking good for this event this weekend.


----------



## MercyMom

I can hardly wait!!:greenbounIt will be such a refreshing getaway and so heavenly to be among Goldens and Golden People.


----------



## SheetsSM

Life jackets arrived in the mail today for my 3, slowly getting the packing done so we can hit the road Friday afternoon


----------



## MercyMom

Hope to see you there!:wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs

For those getting there soon for the full weekend, have a great time.


----------



## Rob's GRs

*A few pictures of just some of the many events*

Here are a few pictures of the many events that go on the entire 3 day weekend.


----------



## MercyMom

Rob's GRs said:


> Here are a few pictures of the many events that go on the entire 3 day weekend.


I missed the land activities!:doh: I went to the water at 9:00 AM for Mercy to participate in fastest swimmer. Last year they did the water activities first! I had Mercy in the running for the sit stay. I was absent for that!:doh: When Mercy did participate for fastest swimmer, she was a flop! Glad you could enjoy it though!


----------

